# pink discharge at end of 2ww



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm on day 14 post EC on my ICSI treatment.  I've got pick discharge today which looks to me like the start of my period.  Coupled with a dull ache in my tummy. Just looking for a glimmer of hope that someone out there has experience this and gone on to get a BFP....Any advice much appreciated!

I might do a test tonight although it would be 3 days earlier than hospital advises and also at the end of the day, rather than first pee of the morning..

Sarah


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sarah 

Easier said than done but I'd try not to worry too much.......it's really not unusual to have some pink spotting and AF cramps and it could still go either way.

If you can hold out testing just a little bit longer and definately at least til tomorrow morning to get your first pee as you are more likely to get an accurate result.

Loads of luck to you hun  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It _could_ be implantation bleed...check out the sticky thread on the 2ww board called "frequently asked questions in 2ww" as there's info re implantation bleed on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Lots of ladies get AF like symptoms during 2ww and go on to get BFP...check out the poll on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Honey

Hope u get a BFP, it could be implantation bleed like Minxy said if it were ur Period wouldn't u just have a bleed?  A dull ache in ur tummy is not always a sign of a period arriving i had bad period pains from day dot of my 2ww and was totally convinced my period was coming.  I tested day 12 due to going to the hospital with High Temp and feeling rough and they confirmed i had a BFP i was so shocked.  Really hope it has worked out for you. 

Love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  The discharge is now red, but is not heavy.  I'm just going to have to see what happens overnight.

Sarah


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I personally would call your clinic and perhaps increase your progesterone.  Sometimes low p4 can be a cause of bleeding and this might need to be increased.  Perhaps you could ask your clinic to test your p4 levels at same time as beta.  You cannot have too much p4, so you may want to increase it yourself anyway.  

Good luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Hun   

I can remember going to the loo and seeing pink like it was just this morning!  I wiped and had pink discharge and i came outof the loo and told dp and family that i was coming on and it was all over.  I posted on the thread to all my ff friends that it was a BFN and was soooo upset.

  After the worst nights sleep, waking up every hour with crampy periond pains,  i tested when i got up, which was day 10 and i got a faint bfp.........really faint !!  

Dont give up yet, it doesnt necessarily mean its over!

      

Bendy.xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Got a   this morning!  Hopefully it will last as last time I had a biochemical and my BFP turned to BFN within days. Must stay optimistic though! I'll do a blood test tomorrow and Friday and just rest until then.

Thanks for your support!

Sarah


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Congrats on your bfp.  Just on the safe side, I would recommend that your clinic also run a progesterone test on the same blood taken for your beta - it is worth it just to check your p4 levels are ok.

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

I did ask them about progesterone and they said when you get a positive result it's their policy that you come off the cyclogest/progesterone.  They believe that it makes no difference.  A little worrying but I guess I've got to go with their advice and hope for best.

Sarah


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say congratulations and I hope the line keeps getting stronger for you hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations! Wishing you a healthly 9 months!​


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------

